# just started reading "the hobbit" [Merged]



## Burb (Jan 31, 2003)

*just started reading "the hobbit"*

well, its my first reading of tolkien's work and i must say, its very inviting from the bginning. im about 3 chapters in now.

one comment id like to make is why didnt bilbo tell the dwarves to leave at the start of the story when they just showed up at his door? he didnt have a clue why they were there so what was the point of letting them stay?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 31, 2003)

I think that Bilbo was just not yet bold enough to do that.

How did you like the _Good Morning_ conversation in the first chapter?


----------



## Burb (Jan 31, 2003)

i liked the way it began.
it was like tolkien is speaking to the reader directly in person.
didnt he originally tell the tale of the hobbit to his children?
it was very inviting as i said.

i like the type of forshadowing used such as "oh how bilbo wished he was back in his hobbit hole sipping on a cup of tea - it will not be the last time he thinks of this."
and yet again later on "he still thought of sipping tea in his hobbit hole - one of many thoughts of home"

(quotes are not word for word as you see... hehe but you get the point)


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 31, 2003)

Just to add a bit to what Nom said- Bilbo was far too polite of a host to ever even consider asking guests to leave- regardless of whether they were invited or not. He was also a bit surprised by the sudden presence of 13 Dwarves and a Wizard in Bag End, and wasn't thinking completely logically. 

Welcome to the forum, and to Tolkien- you have a long and rewarding journey into Middle-earth ahead of you my friend.


----------



## Burb (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks a lot. 
ill post more in here the further i advance in the book.

just another quick question, i remember from the fellowship movie, bilbo telling children a story of 3 trolls turning to stone, is that from "the hobbit"?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 31, 2003)

Very much so. You'll be meeting the trolls very soon.


----------



## Burb (Jan 31, 2003)

i have met the trolls...lol

that part with gandalf talking from the shadows is FUNNY.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Burb _
> *that part with gandalf talking from the shadows is FUNNY. *



You will find a lot of funny parts in "The Hobbit". It is the most light hearted of Tolkiens Middle-Earth stories. If you don't mind spoilers, try the Humor in The Hobbit thread. 

-Lasgalen


----------



## Burb (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lasgalen _
> *You will find a lot of funny parts in "The Hobbit". It is the most light hearted of Tolkiens Middle-Earth stories. If you don't mind spoilers, try the Humor in The Hobbit thread.
> 
> -Lasgalen *



naw, i think ill steer clear of that thread...lol


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 31, 2003)

I really find the Hobbit much easier reading. Tolkien is much more... iduno sort of Friendly. Like he's actualy talking to me. I like to think how much different The Hobbit is from The Silmarillion. Its like Tolkien became transformed when writing the books from children to ... iduno... really really good readers.

THE GOOD MORNING CONVORSATION IS THE BEST!!!

"That depends. Are you _wishing_ me a good morning, or telling me good morning?"

Iduno, its something like that. After i read it a second time i burst out laughing. it sounds like something bilbo would say to one of his guests at a party


----------



## Burb (Feb 3, 2003)

i find myself laughing out loud when reading many parts of this book!

another trhing im finding very evident with this book (and possibly all of tolkien's work because this is the first for me) is the intense imagry in the wording and ideas.
example: the part when the are in the forest of mirkwood and they see all the woodland elves dancing and as soon as one of them step into the clearing all the lights go out. i found myself looking around the room too see if I was in darkness!!


----------



## Burb (Feb 6, 2003)

DONE

finished reading the hobbit in 5 days.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 6, 2003)

Good for you! What was your favorite part? I think mine is Bilbo's second encounter with Smaug. The hair on the back of his head and feet got singed off! Now you need to start on TLOTR


----------



## Beleg (Feb 7, 2003)

I think the meeting with William, Bert and ? is my favorite part!


----------



## balrog (Feb 7, 2003)

The Hobbit is such a beautiful story, and strikes that first captivating almost musical note that will ring forward into the next journey of books.

I remember the day i finished reading 'the return of the king',....almost in full blown tears it ended.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> *I think the meeting with William, Bert and ? is my favorite part! *



Tom was the third one 
They were pretty funny- "burrahobbit"
And they were considering the option of letting Bilbo go! Who'd of thought that trolls have a compassionate side. "poor little blighter"


----------



## Beleg (Feb 7, 2003)

the trolls were indeed very different from the later versions of Beasts Tolkien used in his further stories. Apparantly since hobbit is mainly a children story, the characters act childish also.


----------



## blackguy (Feb 16, 2003)

*just started Hobbit*

Hi everyone out there!

I have just started the Hobbit. Wanna know how is it? I read about 70 pages but not so much action happened yet. The rithym is pretty slow till now, is it gonna be like this all the way?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 16, 2003)

Let's see, seventy pages... In my copy, that takes you up to "Riddles In the Dark", which is one of my all time favorite chapters of Tolkien, if only because of how important it becomes... In another copy I have, that would take you into the chapter "Roast Mutton", which is a lot of fun, if only for the humor of the trolls with the cockney accents, and Gandalf's trickery in defeating them. 

At any rate, the pace definitely quickens further in the book- I'd say that once the company has left Mirkwood, the pace begins to really quicken, at least in comparison to the much more leisurely pace of the first few chapters...

Welcome to Tolkien's world.


----------



## Baranlas (Feb 16, 2003)

i have to agree, that riddles in the dark is one of my favourite chapters of tolkien,
i wish i could play the LP that i got of tolkien reading it


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 16, 2003)

> i wish i could play the LP that i got of tolkien reading it



Me too. I know it's been released on CD, but I haven't gotten around to investigating where to find it (it would be too depressing to finally find it, when I'm far too broke to aford it.  ) I'm sure that someone on the boards can fill us in about this CD....please? ....


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 16, 2003)

Look at Audiobooks.com. They have a 60 minute CD of excerpts from the Hobbit and LOTR, performed by the Author. Have not listened to it, nor have I dealt with that company, so can't say that it is exactly what you are looking for.....


----------



## blackguy (Feb 17, 2003)

ok I am pleased the book I am reading was liked by all of you.
Just tell me: will it be more action later? Now I am when the group is down by the mountain


----------



## Aulë (Feb 17, 2003)

Keep on reading, I assure you that there is some large-scale action about to happen.


----------



## blackguy (Feb 18, 2003)

cool!
I hope I get better soon (I have a fever) so I can read my Tolkien book


----------



## Burb (Feb 18, 2003)

my favorite part of the story is bilbo's first encounter with smaug.
i just like the interaction between the two.

i started reading fellowship the other day and im halfway through it now. i never imagined the differences from the book and the movie but thats for another forum


----------



## Jon (Feb 18, 2003)

please please please!!!

don`t just read a book for action! read for the dialogue, the descriptions - the magic.
if you want a more exiting book read the lord of the rings. 

but really, try and enjoy other aspects of the book. get the feel of the tale 

ps get well soon.

pps why dont you read while your ill?


----------



## Burb (Feb 18, 2003)

i found the hobbit a very inviting novel.
it is a bit slow at parts but the amazing imagery and wording more than makes up for it.

i guarantee that by the end you'll be sorry the adventure is over.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 18, 2003)

> i never imagined the differences from the book and the movie but thats for another forum



Just wait till you get to TTT...


----------



## Burb (Feb 18, 2003)

what i find was better for me when reading "the hobbit" is that i didnt have a movie to compare it to like i now have with fellowship. im cursing myself for watching the movie before reading the book and ill shutup about it now in case my thread gets shut down....lol


----------



## blackguy (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jon _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cauz I have an headache


----------



## j0n4th4n (Feb 21, 2003)

oh ok

hope you get better


----------



## Evenstar373 (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey am reading it too it am at the part when the copany
is shut up in the tunnel its been great so far it issort of like 
LOTR but diffrent.I love it


----------



## LordOfMoria (Feb 26, 2003)

The hobbit wasnt really based around action or what not like LOTR. It was (to my opinion) used as a prequil to LOTR just to introduce how bilbo got the ring and why he was on the adventure when he found it! Very complicating to explain. Also it is a "childrens" novel which would cut down on the Slaying of Orcs and other ME things!


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 27, 2003)

*Hobbit*

I actually read LOTR before the Hobbit, so i had already the adult perception of LOTR, and was a little taken aback by the different tone offered in the Hobbit.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Mar 17, 2003)

It took me a long time to get into it also. But the thing that makes it harder to concentrate on is when you keep picking it up, and then putting it back down. You have to take a couple of hours to just straight concentrate on it, and then it will go a lot quicker for you. I hope you like it. I my self loved it, but my friend picked it up, read half of it, and refuses to read any more. It really depends on the person. See you.
Popqueen62


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Mar 17, 2003)

I have to agree with you popqueen the beginning is pretty boring. But I loved that book it was my first Tolkien book. It will get better, trust me. Riddles in the Dark was an awesome part.


----------



## Arda's Bane (Mar 18, 2003)

Books should be read for a good story or their descriptive writing not their action content. If you want action then movies are your best bet.


----------



## elf boy (Mar 20, 2003)

My favorite part has got to be riddles in the dark too... The Hobbit is an excellent book in my opinion and really keeps yer interest once they get to the misty mountains. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## elf boy (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arda's Bane _
> *Books should be read for a good story or their descriptive writing not their action content. If you want action then movies are your best bet. *



I agree with you completely.
Some people I talk to have trouble understanding the difference between books and movies it seems...


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 20, 2003)

*Yes*

The start of LOTR is similar, but these are my favourite parts of the books!


----------



## Bergile (Mar 21, 2003)

I raed lotr first too, i really like the light, jolly tone in the hobbit.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: just started reading "the hobbit"*



> _Originally posted by Burb _
> *well, its my first reading of tolkien's work and i must say, its very inviting from the bginning. im about 3 chapters in now.
> 
> one comment id like to make is why didnt bilbo tell the dwarves to leave at the start of the story when they just showed up at his door? he didnt have a clue why they were there so what was the point of letting them stay? *



This is so weird!! I also have just begun to read "The Hobbit". And I too am about three chapters in!


----------



## MatthewLover (Apr 18, 2003)

*Answer to Question*

I have the exact same question! Why didn't he kick them out??? I think because he is a kind person, ( so far ) Just wait intill you get into the middle of the book. It was the same for me too! It was the first book I had read by Tolkien. If you want to chat, pm me! My name is MatthewLover ( I have a crush on a guy named Matthew  ) Bye!


----------

